

Who’s Smarter: Bill Gates or Mark Zuckerberg? - ideas101
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/28/whos-smarter-bill-gates-or-mark-zuckerberg/index.html

======
TrevorJ
Chuck Norris.

